# Guess Who's Back??!



## ThEoRy (Jan 19, 2013)

Guess who just got done building a brand new ultimate ultra beast mode pc?

Yup. 

Specs:
Motherboard: ASUS P9X79 DELUXE 
Processor:Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Six-Core
Memory: 64 GB DDR3 1866 Mhz
GPU: Galaxy 670 4 GB
Storage: Samsung 840 pro ssd 256 GB
Additional Storage Western Digital 4TB 
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced Blue
OS: Windows 8

Still have to optimize everything but it's all put together and man she's a beautiful beast!! Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Twistington (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 19, 2013)

nice! what games do you play?


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 19, 2013)

welcome back theory. was wondering where you went.

grats on the new rig.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 19, 2013)

We expect some new vids ASAP.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 19, 2013)

yes! vids! =D


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 19, 2013)

64GB of RAM? Why so much?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 19, 2013)

That is one strong machine. Are you gonna over clock? I have been itching to build recently, its been a while. Congrats.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 19, 2013)

thats a really lean mean machine you got running here...

On which Operating System?

have fun...

D


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 19, 2013)

Sounds sweet! Oh, and welcome back!


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 19, 2013)

very nice!

waiting on delivery of a new computer, but only i7-3770 processor and much less RAM. Geforce 660 TI graphics card.


----------



## wenus2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a little heads up for the new to Win8 crowd:

Win8 isn't all That stable yet, better than a few months ago, but still... FYI. 
Also, it doesn't handle eternal devices too well and it takes a fair bit of getting used to for navigation.
It feels pretty light and crisp compared to Vista, can't say I prefer it over 7 though.

That's a bad looking machine man. You can process all sorts of media with 6 cores and RAM for days, spooling from the SSD and archiving on the spinning disk. With bells and whistles like this I'm kind of surprised you don't have a redundant archive storage.

Congrats! I look forward to some new vids


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2013)

Sweet! 64Gigs rocks! Wondering if 8 allows you to direct core usage?


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice! I expect we'll be seeing some new vids sooner than later, yes?


----------



## jmforge (Jan 19, 2013)

So does this mean that Microsoft will get Windows 8 tweaked just in time for the release of Windows 9?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 19, 2013)

With so much ram I can use a ram cashe to speed along frequently used processes also I can create a ram drive where video editing and rendering will be like 10 times faster than even the ssd can perform. 

So far win 8 is pretty awesome. Extremely fast and stable, just takes a minute to get used to but I all makes sense after a few. 

So today begins the tweaking process. I haven't overclocked yet and not sure if I will but this machine can handle that with ease. I'll keep you guys posted and for sure the videos should be a breeze. Just have to download and install allllllll of my programs again since I'm on Windows 8 now.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 19, 2013)

stevenStefano said:


> 64GB of RAM? Why so much?



more memory helps with video editing


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah thanks for the info. I have never head of a PC with so much. Mine has 8 and I notice no difference from my old PC which had 2, though apart from the odd game I am not asking too much of it


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it obsolete yet?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2013)

That's quite a machine


----------



## eaglerock (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice mean build


----------

